# Walk in and Wade HELP!!!



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Alright fellas i hate to do this but I need some advice.
My buddies bday is coming up and his fiance asked me if i could take him out fishing again. (I took him last weeek to the surf and its all he's been talking about) This isn't a problem but the problem is she wants it to be a trip with me, him and three of our other good friends, I would've taken him to a couple spots i know but those are my kayak fishing areas and I can't make it there wading. I wanted to know a couple areas that could be a productive area to walk and wade if you'd be kind enough to share. I was thinking the bay side of SLP or maybe Christmas bay but I've been wading in both areas and never hooked up with anything but if I have to that's where I'll take em and we'll just hope for the best. Thanks in advance and if you dont want to post here PM me Thanks again.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

OttoMan said:


> Alright fellas i hate to do this but I need some advice.
> My buddies bday is coming up and his fiance asked me if i could take him out fishing again. (I took him last weeek to the surf and its all he's been talking about) This isn't a problem but the problem is she wants it to be a trip with me, him and three of our other good friends, I would've taken him to a couple spots i know but those are my kayak fishing areas and I can't make it there wading. I wanted to know a couple areas that could be a productive area to walk and wade if you'd be kind enough to share. I was thinking the bay side of SLP or maybe Christmas bay but I've been wading in both areas and never hooked up with anything but if I have to that's where I'll take em and we'll just hope for the best. Thanks in advance and if you dont want to post here PM me Thanks again.


if all he has been talking about is that surf trip... I say go back to the surf.. you can always at least get the hard heads and whiting to bite there


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

That is true but if the surf is rough it's not fun to get beat up by the waves. 
He has been asking to go out on a kayak trip and that'll happen soon but this trip since it's more people that yaks i'll have to do a wade and i think calm water will be easier.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Try the Galveston side of SLP
Park on the east side and wade to the east nice shell mixed with sand , easy wading , SW wind is the only one that really hurts you . Good luck .


----------



## Sm0key_Joe (Jul 19, 2015)

I was out at Christmas bay today and walked away with a keeper trout right before the sun went down. I had live and dead shrimp. Dead shrimp will give you action but i made the keeper catch off live under the popping cork. Also saw a couple guys kayaking come in when I did. One came in with a red about 24".

They're there.


----------



## texharp (Jul 5, 2015)

Agreed with Smokey Joe. Caught a few keeper trouts on Tuesday afternoon just before sunset in Christmas bay on live shrimp and popping cork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Book a guide, split 4 ways wouldn't be bad


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Is there a guide that will take you wade fishing in Christmas Bay?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Boliver pocket if you want action. It stays pretty flat. It will get very crowded as the day goes by.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Where would one park to wade Christmas Bay?


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

SLP, with live shrimp and 1/0 circle hooks catch plenty of with the live shrimp and you won't gut hook any with the circles, also easier to release. Assuming your people are not that experienced you will all have a much better time. Wade on bayside, galveston side and don't forget to bring some kind of flotation device in case someone accidentally gets swept by the current. Walk out till y'all are waist deep and fish straight out into the bay, there is an oyster reef out there that holds a lot of sheepshead and black drum but will also bring in reds and trout.

Tight Lines!

M. Fisherman


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd get a guide down on east Matagorda. Ask to wade south shoreline in the AM and then drift the reefs later in the day. 5 trout limit but 20 trout, 40 fillets I mean how many do you need? Less people too, love East bay in the fall.


----------

